# EmbraCraig's Tau Sa'cea Hunter Cadre



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, having been painting marines for the last couple of months I've started getting a bit fed up painting red all of the time. So I decided to start up a 2nd army.

I was originally gonna go for guard, but the tau caught my eye - mainly due to anime style fighting suits. Gotta love them 

As this is the 2nd army I've started so soon, I started ebay-ing. I was gonna pick up some odds and ends cheaply to get me started - the problem being I got a little bit carried away, so I've now got enough stuff to keep me going for.... well, for quite a while anyway :laugh:

So I present to you - the stuff that'll be keeping me busy forever and a day...

---------------------

First things first - any Tau hunter cadre need fire warriors - and preferably lots of them. I've ended up with 5 full 12 man squads with rail rifles....




























Next up, a wee squad of pathfinders (the ones in the photo are actually fire warriors without the shoulder pads - there's 3 metal ones to go with them)










And some stealth suits - I've finished up with 6 with burst rifles, 3 with fusion blasters:










Next up, the big blokes. Ten crisis suits with various armaments










And the last thing I've got a close up of - my commander model. Was quite happy to pick this guy up cheap - a forge world resin model for less than a tenner :so_happy:










He does have a base with rocks on it that he came kneeling on - I quite like his pose as leaping, though. I might well use the base with a rod drilled into it to give him a more sturdy base, though.

Extras that I've got on top of what's pictured here are 2 devilfish and a hammerhead, along with 4 broadsides.

Lastly a group shot, seeing I had stuff out fixing some postal damage tonight. Everything I have is in the shot, except the tanks and one broadside:










So that's what I've got ahead of me - first jobs are going to include removing and magnetising the weapons on the suits, stripping paint that needs stripped, and trying out my first batch of fire warriors in a test scheme. I'm going for a Sa'cea sept colour scheme, so I'm waiting on a batch of grey paints arriving.

I'll keep you all updated as things go on


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks cool mate i prefer the Tau in any colour other than drab beige lol, looks like you got a big win on ebay!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of work that you have to do. I like the colour scheme that you choose and I look forward to seeing your progress. Good luck:victory:


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Same sept as my own Tau. Shadow Grey covers a black base coat well, and the orange is a nice contrast. Have fun with those.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

ooh, thats a nice-looking army. You got a wastly larger army than me, but we have a common interest in The Greater Good 
Gonna check in on this again, looking forward to see them painted  (especially the commander, gotta check out forge world now xD)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot another Tau player. The grey blue paint scheme is a great one for the models as it really 'fits' the anime look they have. Looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments folks - I'm going to be splitting time between these guys and my blood angels, so progress will likely be slow-ish (at least until the summer when I don't have to fit things in around study as well as work), but I'm sure at least the test scheme on a FW squad and some suits will be done soon-ish.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> The grey blue paint scheme is a great one for the models as it really 'fits' the anime look they have.


Exactly the reason I DON'T paint my tau in that scheme :biggrin:


----------

